# GFCI tripping for no reason



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Yes, it could be a problem with downstream outlets. Yes, it could be that the GFCI is fried. GFCIs are not required for bedrooms but the fact that it is tripping *usually* indicates a problem and I would absolutely not advise simply replacing it with a normal receptacle until the cause is determined and fixed.

Call an electrician for help.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Call an electrician. He/She will check the circuit downstream and determine the cause of this issue.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

this is a good question, you have lots of good questions


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

